# Selling 2014 Honda Foreman 500



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking to sell my 2014 Honda Foreman 500, electronic shift and power steering. Has 49.7 hrs and 219 miles. Just put brand new 27" Mud Lites on for this past bird season. Never flooded, flipped, snorkeled, or took on a mudding trip (aside from flooded rice fields during season). Never pulled heavy trailers, only sleds full of decoys. Always cleaned after every use and always stored inside. If you know Honda you know this thing is a beast of a machine. Gonna be hard to let it go but it needs to get used more and I'm boat shopping... Not In a bind or anything to sell it , so not much wiggle room here on price just what I owe on it (pretty much giving the Mud Lites upgrade to you for free). I pay a little extra every month for extra coverage and I'm sure that's transferable if interested. $6700. I'll take you for a spin if you need but please be able to prove cash in hand to not waste yours and my time. 832-529-5273


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Must not have read the sticky. Post in classifieds. Can't sell anything here


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Please delete. Sorry about that guys. Will re-post in classifieds section.


----------

